# Teamviewer 5 Trial Expired .. Wanting to delete Key from regedit ...



## deviss (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello

Having a simillar problem like here .... http://www.win2008workstation.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=745


I m trying to find they register key where teamview installed it s licence since my trial version expired. I ve installed it some time ago under commercial use and now after i uninstalled and I m trying to install it for non-comercial (free ) use it always says trial expired.

SO i want to delete the key from regedit and make a new non-comercial (free ) instalation w/o reinstalling windows

Anyone can help ?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

You will have to contact the manufacturer of teamview.
Discussion of how to modify licensing keys and the like (for any purpose) would be contrary to forum rules.


----------

